# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  33 Monate nach Ende DHB

## Frirak

33 Monate nach Beginn einer 15 monatigen DHB bin ich nach planmäßigem Behandlungsverlauf bei einem PSA von 3,36 angelangt. Da sehe ich Handlungsbedarf auf mich zukommen. weder die Erreichung des Plateaus noch eine Verlaufsänderung lt. Dr. Leibowitz - zwischen 20. und. 40. Monat nach Behandlungsbeginn - ist in Sicht.

Verlauf:
PSA - Verlauf Test.
06.07.99 2,20 
11.01.03 4,50
18.02.03 5,30
19.02.03 4,50 
28.04.06 7,10
06.07.06 6,94 Biopsie 4 v. 10 G-2 GS 3+3
03.05.06 6,39
20.07.06 6,94
28.09.06 6,60 4,00 DHB Beginn
08.11.06 0,54 0,46
30.11.06 0,34 
01.03.07 0,08 0,27
30.05.07 0,03 0,15
03.09.07 0,01 0,15
06.12.07 0,01 0,14
31.12.07 DHB Ende 
16.01.08 0,02 0,34 
23.04.08 0,06 0,76
30.07.08 0,27 0,75
19.09.08 0,74 3,42
15.12.08 1,94 4,41 Tastbefund negativ
25.03.09 2,71 4,29
16.06.09 3,36 4,65

Therapie: 10 Tage je 1 Flutabene zur Einleitung, dann alle 3 Monate eine Trenatone, in Summe 5, ab 1. Trenatone täglich 150 mg Bicalutamid (Casodex) 15 Monate lang, ab 1. Trenatone bis dato 5 mg Finasterid. Behandlungsdauer DHB: 30.09.2006 bis 31.12.2007

Meine Erfahrung mit Urologen in Österreich ist negativ. Angefangen vom Universitätsklinikvorstand bis zum Wahl - oder Kassenarzt ist der Tenor letztlich der gleiche. "Erfolgreich ist in meinem Fall nur die chirurgische oder radiologische Behandlung. Oder: Bildgebung beim PC hat 0 Aussagewert weswegen sie mir nicht verschrieben wird. Leibowitz und DHB sind unbekannt, oder L. wird als Scharlatan abgetan." (Letzere Auskunft + einer Sedimentprobe, der Dritten im laufenden Monat, ohne deren Abgabe ich zum Herrn Professor gar nicht erst vorgelassen worden wäre, kostete mich 120  an Privathonorar. Als aufmerksamer Forumsleser kenne ich viele Beiträge zum einschlägigen Thema, bitte aber trotzdem alle, die sich mit ähnlichem Verlauf auseinandergesetz haben, bzw es noch tun, mir Ihre Erfahrungen zukommen zu lassen

Grüße Frirak

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Frirak,



> von Frirak: ohne deren Abgabe ich zum Herrn Professor gar nicht erst vorgelassen worden wäre, kostete mich 120 € an Privathonorar


 Wie ich sehe, müßtest Du wieder eine DHB machen aber um sie auch richtig durchzuführen solltest Du mindestens so viel anlegen wie bei Herrn Prof. und zwar bei Dr. FE, Er kennt sich jedenfalls besser in der HB aus wie dein o.g. Professor!

Von Graz nach Bad Reichenhall sind es lt. Google Earth ca. 300 km und in 3 Std. zu schaffen. Solltest Du eine Tel.-Nr. benötigen, kann auch noch nachgeliefert werden. Bad Reichenhall hat auch Bahnanschluß!
Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Frirak,

ich nehme an, dass Du auch nach Ende der DHB die empfohlene Erhaltungstherapie mit täglicher Einnahme von Proscar bzw. Avodart durchführst. Bei Deinen Datenangaben fiel mir auf, Dass Du Deinen Nadir nur über 4  5 Monate hattest, wobei die Empfehlung von Leibowitz mindestens 6 und von Strum 9 Monate ist. Gemäß dieser Empfehlung hättest Du Deine DHB um zwei bzw 5 Monate länger durchführen sollen, um ein optimales Ergebnis zu erreichen. Ich habe Deine Entwicklung einmal graphisch dargestellt, und zwar zuerst nachstehend linear in der Ordinate.



Es ist schön zu sehen, dass der Tumor sich über 7 Jahre gleichmäßig entwickelt hat und nach der DHB der PSA-Anstieg wieder relativ schnell erfolgte. Es ist eine leichte Abflachung beim PSA-Anstieg zu erkennen, so dass ich im nächsten Diagramm eine logarithmische Darstellung für die Ordinate gewählt habe.



Nun ist die Abflachung deutlicher zu sehen, so dass die Plateaubildung gemäß Leibowitz mir nicht ausgeschlossen erscheint. Meine Vorgehensweise wäre

1. Im September und Dezember 09 PSA messen, um zu sehen, ob der Einlauftrend sich fortsetzt.

2. Ein eMRT zur Überprüfung der Kapselbegrenzung.

3. Von dem vorhandenen Biopsiematerial die DNA-Ploidie bestimmen lassen.

4. Eine FNAB mit Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie jetzt machen lassen, um die Malignität des Tumors nach der DHB zu kennen, und um sich gegebenenfalls für eine kurative Therapie zu entscheiden. Eine nochmalige Stanzbiopsie mit GS-Bestimmung ist nicht sinnvoll, da nach der Hormontherapie der GS schwer zu beurteilen und ein Vergleich zum Erst-GS nicht möglich ist.

DNA-Ploidie und FNAB sind gemäß meinem Kenntnisstand in Österreich nicht möglich und müssten in Deutschland erfolgen. Ich persönlich würde diese Kosten zur Absicherung der Entscheidung, noch abzuwarten, ob es eine Plateaubildung gibt, investieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*FNAB + DNA-Ploidie*

Hallo Frirak, unlängst wurden von dem Leiter eines SHG-Landesverbandes-Prostatakrebs einige Urologen in Deutschland angeschrieben, ob die von Knut empfohlenen Leistungen erbracht werden könnten. Es käme wohl wegen der geringsten Entfernung für Dich Prof. Strohmaier, Klinikum Coburg, Ketschendorferstr. 33, 96450 Coburg in Betracht, der auch Kontakt zu dem Zyto-Phatologen Prof. Böcking hätte. Den Versand der Biopsate der ersten Stanzbiopsien an Prof. Böcking könntest Du natürlich auch direkt von dem Pathologen, der diese Biopsate verwahrt und die Dein Eigentum sind, in Auftrag geben. Ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Händchen und auch viel Glück für Deine weiteren Entscheidungen. Hier noch der* Link* für Prof. Böcking.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Frirak,
man darf den leibowitzschen Behandlungsplan nicht allzu eng sehen. Die Dauer des Androgenentzugs sollte tatsächlich davon abhängig gemacht werden, wann der Nadir erreicht worden ist. Knut hat es schon erwähnt: Du hättest Deine DHB einige Monate länger durchführen sollen.
Auffällig ist bei Deinem Verlauf ein relativ spätes Erreichen des Nadirs. Idealerweise sollte dies nach 4 Monaten, spätestens nach 6 Monaten erfolgt sein. Die Dauer bis zum Erreichen des Nadirs erlaubt durchaus Rückschlüsse auf den Erfolg der Therapie und die voraussichtliche Dauer der off-Periode. Die Verspätung ist bei Dir möglicherweise auch dem vorzögerten Erreichen des Kastrationsniveaus beim Testosteron geschuldet. Evtl. hattest Du auf Trentanone nicht optimal angesprochen. Denkbar ist aber auch, dass in Deiner Zellpopulation einige hartnäckige Anteile vorliegen, die das Erreichen des Nadirs hinauszögerten.
Jedenfalls kann man ein relativ schnelles Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes nach Ende der DHB konstatieren. Ob es zu einer Abflachung kommt, wird sich zeigen. Knuts Ratschläge für die nächsten Schritte solltest Du beherzigen.
Dir alles Gute
Hartmut

----------


## Frirak

·         Danke für die raschen Antworten! Zu Helmut2: die Adresse in Bad Reichenhall konnte ich ausfindig machen. Um vielleicht missverständliche Aussagen meinerseits zu präzisieren, Folgendes als Nachtrag: Ich sehe den Umgang mit meinem Problem als - das was es de facto ist - eine der alltäglichen Überlebensfragen an, in etwa so, wie ich nicht bei Rot über eine Kreuzung fahre. Sein eigenes, längerfristiges, Überleben verantwortungsvoll zu managen, schließt ein, hierfür auch große Entfernungen zu überwinden und nach Maßgabe der  Möglichkeiten, _eigene_ Geldmittel einzusetzen. Das ist also _für mich_ nicht der Punkt an dem erfolgversprechendes Handeln scheitert. Eine 2. Runde der Hormonentzugstherapie ganz zu vermeiden oder solange wie irgend _möglich_ hinauszuzögern, wie Dr. Leibowitz des Öfteren postulierte, erscheint mir logisch. Das Ganze ähnelt ein Wenig einem Spiel mit einer begrenzten Anzahl an Trümpfen; sind alle ausgespielt, wird es sehr schnell sehr eng. Das Forum (sicher nicht die Summe der konsultierten Ärzte, was ein gravierendes, aber auf anderer Ebene abzuhandelndes Thema ist) hat mich in den letzten Jahren, als passiver Leser, gelehrt. dass ich  mit dem PC, noch lange Zeit ein herrliches Leben führen kann, so ich rechtzeitig die richtigen Dinge tue. Anpassung an sich verändernde Paradigmen gehört dazu. Die heutige Lesart von PSA  Nadir ist eine Andere, als noch vor 3 Jahren. Neun Monaten unter 0,1, wurde abgelöst von unter 0,05 und dann tauchte der Begriff des Persönlichen Nadirs auf, meines Wissens nicht von Dr. Leibowitz entlassen, - praktisch der niedrigste Wert, den das jeweilig zuständige Labor messen kann. Als ich meine DHB  auch dieser Terminus scheint langsam abgelöst zu werden  beendete, legte ich den Zeitpunkt dafür nach Rücksprache und Empfehlung Gleichgesinnter und bereits erfahrener Anwender derselben fest. Aus heutiger Sicht wären 3 Monate mehr möglicherweise von nachhaltigerer Wirkung gewesen, aber diese Überlegungen sind nicht mehr von Relevanz. Und ehe ich es vergesse, noch ein paar Worte zum persönlichen Nadir: G.G, ebenfalls aus der Steiermark und ebenfalls dank BPS und KISP ein überzeugter Leibowitzianer, erreichte seinen Nadir mit einem PSA von 0,003 (Super Labor!) im 15. und letzten Monat seiner DHB. (0,1 hatte er nach 4 Monaten, 0,05 nach 5,5 Monaten, 0,01 hatte er nach 8 Monaten erreicht). Nach der derzeit gehandelten Persönlicher Nadir-Theorie hätte er also nach Erreichen von 0,003 noch 9 Monate weitermachen müssen. Also da hinkt Etwas. Tröstlich jedoch das Zitat von Dr. Leibowitz am 28.08.2001 in Fullerton, übersetzt von Ralph Rainer Damm. Je mehr ich lerne, desto mehr wird mir bewusst dass ich noch nichts versteheffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
·         Zu knut.krueger, hutschi und hartmuth: Danke an alle und knut zusätzlich für Deine Mühe mit der Graphik. Das mit der Abflachung in der Darstellung mit der logarithmischen Ordinate baut auf. Die eMRT ist in die Agenda aufgenommen, das Wo noch festzulegen. (Innsbruck könnte sogar eine heimische Adresse sein, da hat sich ein gewisser Frauscher vor geraumer Zeit, speziell für die Bildgebung der Prostata, stark gemacht, danach wurde er von den Urologen allerdings niedergemacht) Bekannte Adressen in Deutschland oder sonstiger Nachbarländer prüfe ich mit  großem, positivem Interesse. Diesbezügliche Erfahrungen sind mir sehr hilfreich. Desgleichen FENAB und Ploidibestimmung. Das Ob ist geklärt, das Wo und Wann in Planung. Auch bedarf es da noch eines Einlesens in die Materie. Ich habe mich einige Monate lang von der Dauerbefassung mit meiner möglichen Krankheit ferngehalten, denn auch das  die Dauerbefassung  kann diese - die möglichen Krankheit - zu einer realen machen, oder wenn sie schon existiert, verstärken.
 
Grüße frirak

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Frirak,

die DHB war (wie z.B. auch schon KnutKrüger zeigte) ineffektiv und zu kurz - Sie hatten viel zu kurz eine off-phase
Vermutlich ist die Erkrankung auch agressiver, als vermutet.

Sie sollten eine Kontrollbiopsie durchführen lassen und dafür sorgen, dass die Proben direkt zu Prof. Bonkhoff gehen; der kann dann die Wirkung der DHB an der Zelle beurteilen, das aktuelle Grading bestimmen und ebenso das Markerprofil (AR, BcL2 etc), welches möglicher Weise eine partielle Resistenz gegen Hormontherapie zeigen wird.

Dann wird neu zu entscheiden sein, wie es weiter geht mit Ihnen

Gruss
fs

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo fs,

ich habe Ihre Stellungnahme mit großem Interesse gelesen und freue mich, dass Sie bei Ihren Entscheidungen auch wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse ohne Evidenz berücksichtigen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo, ich vermute, dass dieser Diskussionsfaden neu aufgegriffen wird. *

Bei den Überlegungen zu den eingestellten Verlaufs-Grafiken ist unbedingt zu beachten, dass die PSA-Absenkung aufgrund der Einnahme von Finasterid nicht berücksichtigt ist!

*Würde man die PSA-Werte nach Beendigung der DHB verdoppeln, sähe der Wiederanstieg viel dramatischer aus.

----------


## Pinguin

*Verdoppelung?*

Hallo Dieter,




> Würde man die PSA-Werte nach Beendigung der DHB verdoppeln, sähe der Wiederanstieg viel dramatischer aus.


wenn ich unlängst richtig gelesen habe, ist wohl doch nicht von einer Verdoppelung auszugehen, sehr wohl aber von einem nicht genau bekannten Multiplikator, der die PSA-Werte in einem günstigeren Licht erscheinen lässt.

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Verdoppelung?*
> 
> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich unlängst richtig gelesen habe, ist wohl doch nicht von einer Verdoppelung auszugehen, sehr wohl aber von einem nicht genau bekannten Multiplikator, der die PSA-Werte in einem günstigeren Licht erscheinen lässt.


Da wirst Du wohl falsch gelesen haben, Hutschi.

Bitte richtig lesen hier die Links und auf die Angaben zur 50%-igen PSA-Absenkung durch Finasterid achten

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1&postcount=36

und auch den Beipackzettel von Stada

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3&postcount=37

oder selbst googeln mit "PSA Absenkung Finasterid"

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
Du erinnerst Dich richtig. Eine Halbierung des PSA-Wertes durch Finasterid erfolgt nur bei einer gesunden Prostata, nicht bei malignem Gewebe.
So gesehen ist es falsch, die PSA-Verlaufskurven, die bereits Anteile von Krebs signalisieren, einfach zu verdoppeln.
Wie der korrekte Verlauf jeweils sein würde, dies ist nicht einfach darzustellen.
Dies setzt die exakte Kenntnis der Tumorgröße im Verhältnis zum Prostata- bzw. deren Gewebevolumen. Auch BPH-Anteile wären zu berücksichtigen.

_Quelle:Ärzte Zeitung, 24.05.2005, Prävention von Prostatakrebs in neuem Licht. Finasterid senkt nicht nur das Risiko für gutartige, sondern möglicherweise auch für aggressive Prostata-Karzinome, Autoren: Helmut Schneider und Thomas Müller_

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Eine Halbierung des PSA-Wertes durch Finasterid erfolgt nur bei einer gesunden Prostata, nicht bei malignem Gewebe.





> Bei Patienten mit BPH bewirkt Proscar eine Abnahme der PSA-Konzentrationen im Serum um ca. 50%, dies auch in Gegenwart von Prostatakrebs.


Wem ich wohl mehr glaube?

Seit wann besteht eine erkrankte Prostata nur aus malignem Gewebe?




> ...Demgegenüber erscheint die Diskussion und das Niveau, das teilweise Diskutanten in das Forum hineintragen, kleinkariert und hinterwäldlerisch


Ist was Wahres dran!

----------


## Anonymous1

Waschzettel Finasterid "Hexal"

http://www.pharmazie.com/graphic/A/69/1-26069.pdf

----------


## Pinguin

*Wahrheitsgehalt!*

Man sollte wohl annehmen dürfen, dass die Erläuterungen des Herstellers zu seinem Produkt stimmig sind, wenn es auch manchmal etwas günstiger dargestellt wird, um die Ware an den Mann zu bringen. In diesem Fall ist davon wohl nicht auszugehen, weil es schlicht keinen Sinn ergäbe. Nach der Aufforderung zum Googlen habe ich zum Beispiel *dies* gefunden. Hier ist Dutasterid, also Avodart gleich mit inbegriffen. Nach erneutem Nachdenken scheint es wohl tatsächlich so gewesen zu sein, dass in einem Beitrag ein Forumsbenutzer die in Rede stehenden 50 % in Zweifel gestellt hat und dem nicht widersprochen wurde.

Zitat von *Hartmuth* 
_Eine Halbierung des PSA-Wertes durch Finasterid erfolgt nur bei einer gesunden Prostata, nicht bei malignem Gewebe._



> Seit wann besteht eine erkrankte Prostata nur aus malignem Gewebe?


Von einer ganzen Prostata, die nur aus malignem Gewebe besteht, war doch aber keine Rede.
Ich würde abschliessend meinen, wir sollten dem von Dieter eingestellten Waschzettel Glauben schenken, nachdem auch im Text meines obigen Links nichts anderes vermerkt wird.

Auch noch *diese* Hinweise. Zusatz *hier.* 
Noch einmal *Ärztezeitung.*


*"Kunst ist eine Vermittlerin des Unaussprechlichen; darum scheint es eine Torheit, sie wieder durch Worte vermitteln zu wollen.*
(Goethe)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Von einer ganzen Prostata, die nur aus malignem Gewebe besteht, war doch aber keine Rede.


Eine Prostata, nur aus malignem Gewebe bestehend, würde eventuell keine PSA-Absenkung zeigen, entsprechend der Theorie: Absenkung nur in gesundem Gewebe. Bisschen schwer zu verstehen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Doch noch gefunden*

Wer lange sucht, wird fündig. *Hier* also die von Hartmut erwähnten Hinweise.

*"Jeder hält die Grenzen des eigenen Gesichtsfelds für die Grenzen der Welt"*
(Arthur Schopenhauer)

----------


## hartmuth

Mein Gott, Dieter.....Diskussionkultur!

Welche jetzt von den jeweils vertretenen Positionen die richtige ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, Du aber auch nicht!

Bei mir hat sich nach Einnahme von Finasterid die Verlaufskurve abgeflacht, einen Knick nach oben bekommen, also ganz gegenteilig verhalten. Auch andere Forumsteilnehmer haben berichtet, sie konnten keine Wirkung erkennen, wie z.B. einen Ansteg des PSA nach Absetzen. Deshalb habe ich meine Zweifel an der Halbierungsthese, die im übrigen individuell völlig unterschiedlich aussehen kann. Die 50%, wenn sie denn richtig sind, dürfte nicht mehr als eine Durchschnittsgröße sein.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Hartmut,



> Mein Gott, Dieter.....Diskussionkultur!
> 
> Welche jetzt von den jeweils vertretenen Positionen die richtige ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, Du aber auch nicht!
> 
> Bei mir hat sich nach Einnahme von Finasterid die Verlaufskurve abgeflacht, einen Knick nach oben bekommen, also ganz gegenteilig verhalten. Auch andere Forumsteilnehmer haben berichtet, sie konnten keine Wirkung erkennen, wie z.B. einen Ansteg des PSA nach Absetzen. Deshalb habe ich meine Zweifel an der Halbierungsthese, die im übrigen individuell völlig unterschiedlich aussehen kann. Die 50%, wenn sie denn richtig sind, dürfte nicht mehr als eine Durchschnittsgröße sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Hartmut


würde Dir anstatt Proscar, Avodart empfehlen und Du wirst sehen es hat eine bessere Wirkung, denn ich hatte Dez. 2004 Anfangs 2005 -ich weiß nicht mehr genau- eine minimalen Abfall des PSAs aber danach kam die Bestrahlung Mitte März 2005 und dann ging das PSA sowieso runter, siehe => http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4791
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe im Oktober 2008, als Du auf die bessere Wirksamkeit von Avodart hingewiesen hattest, sofort auf das Dutasterid umgestellt. Danke nochmals im Nachhinein.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Super Hartmut!



> Hallo Helmut,
> ich habe im Oktober 2008, als Du auf die bessere Wirksamkeit von Avodart hingewiesen hattest, sofort auf das Dutasterid umgestellt. Danke nochmals im Nachhinein.
> Grüße
> Hartmut


Und, hat es sich bemerkbar gemacht? Aber eigentlich wollte ich noch auf das *Chemoprophylaxe mit Dutasterid wird geprüft* aufmerksam machen und das war Mai 2005!
Alles Gute, Lieber Freund
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Mein Gott, Dieter.....Diskussionkultur!
> 
> Welche jetzt von den jeweils vertretenen Positionen die richtige ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, Du aber auch nicht!


Mein Gott Hartmut, ich denke, dass die Herstellerangaben sowie die Angaben von Fachleuten zu der 50%-igen PSA-Absenkung durch 5AR-Hemmer recht verlässlich sein dürften. Dir bleibt es unbenommen, in Bezug auf Dich selbst etwas anderes zu glauben. Allerdings: Wie Du die alleinige Wirkung des 5AR-Hemmers von Deinen eigenen Erfahrungen ableiten willst, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, wo doch seit Beginn der OFF-Phase das PSA gleichbleibend bei 0,03 liegt.

Wegen der 50 Prozent: Dass das kein fester Wert ist, der nicht bei jedem haargenau gleich 50% ist und individuelle Unterschiede haben wird... das ist es doch hoffentlich nicht, was Du ausdiskutieren willst, Hartmut?

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Helmut,
es hat sich m. E. tatsächlich bemerkbar gemacht.
Ich konnte am 6.4.2009 hier berichten:




> Wen es interessiert: Meine DHT-Werte im Serum bewegten sich seit Einnahme von Finamed (ein Finasterid) um die 20 ng/l. Seit ich im Oktober 2008 auf Avodart gewechselt habe, ging der Wert sukzessive auf 10 ng/l (März 2009) zurück. Wenn man von einem Idealwert von < 0,2 ng/ml beim Testosteron unter Androgendeprivation ausgeht und ferner die Annahme einer 10fach höheren Wachstumsstimulierung von DHT zugrundelegt, müßte der Idealwert für DHT bei Anwendung von 5-alpha-Reduktase-Inhibitoren bei < 0,02 ng/i = 20 ng/l liegen. Insofern "passen" meine 10 ng/l.
> Freilich, wie die Werte in der Prostata aussehen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Gute Serumswerte sind aber auch gute Voraussetzungen für gute Androgendeprivation in der Prostata.


Bei unserem Dieter, Helmut, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Bei unserem Dieter, Helmut, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


Aus welchem Grund?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Hartmut,



> von Hartmuth: Bei unserem Dieter, Helmut, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


Dieter aus Husum ist schon O.K. eigentlich nach aussehen und körperlicher Statur, könnte es auch ein Oberbayer sein, nur an seinem Dialekt müßte noch geschliffen werden aber sonst, sind mir die Bayer sympathisch, Entschuldigung, auch die im Osten, Norden, Westen und im Süden bin ich ja zu Hause!

Herzliche Grüße , Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Jetzt schüttel ich aber auch den Kopf meine Herren!

Dass man die gängige Formel, unter Proscar, Avodart  Co. - Behandlung gemessene PSA-Wert zu verdoppeln, nicht unter Androgenentzug gelten lässt, dem wäre zuzustimmen. Das könnte sich im Verlauf bei der ADT dann z.B. so äußern:




> Bei mir hat sich nach Einnahme von Finasterid die Verlaufskurve abgeflacht, einen Knick nach oben bekommen, also ganz gegenteilig verhalten.


Das sind PSA-Werte unter Androgenentzug. Der Knick nach oben wird bestimmt nicht durch das Finasterid gekommen sein.

Wir reden aber von was anderem, ich habe deutlich geschrieben:




> *Bei den Überlegungen zu den eingestellten Verlaufs-Grafiken ist unbedingt zu beachten, dass die PSA-Absenkung aufgrund der Einnahme von Finasterid nicht berücksichtigt ist!
> 
> Würde man die PSA-Werte nach Beendigung der DHB verdoppeln, sähe der Wiederanstieg viel dramatischer aus.*


Diskussionskultur bitte, meine Herren.

----------


## Anonymous1

*Würde man die PSA-Werte nach Beendigung der DHB verdoppeln, sähe der Wiederanstieg viel dramatischer aus.

*Ich möchte vermeiden, dass hier in diesem Forum nicht sachdienliche oder falsche Informationen an Betroffene weitergegeben werden, was dazu führen würde, dass diese sich ein falsches Bild von ihrer Situation machen. Aus diesem Grunde stelle ich nachfolgend die Grafik zu den PSA-Werten des Thread-Verfassers ein, bei dieser Grafik habe ich die PSA-Werte nach DHB verdoppelt und in rot dargestellt. In der Tat sehr viel dramatischer, wie ich meine.

----------


## Pinguin

*PSA-Wert vom 17. September 2009*

Fritz hat mich über den letzten Wert informiert und mich gebeten, das hier einzustellen. PSA 3.43, also eine Steigerung von 0.07 gegenüber dem Wert vor 3 Monaten. Die voran gegangene Progression hat sich nicht fortgesetzt, aber das wäre natürlich noch eine Momentaufnahme, und ein echter Trend ließe sich daraus noch nicht ableiten. Nach der nächsten Kontrolle im Dezember würde er wieder berichten.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Fritz, 
das sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Ob und um wie viel der PSA-Wert bei Dir höher angesetzt werden müßte wegen Finasterid-Einnahme ist spekulativ.

In einem anderen thread hatte ich diese Erfahrungen eines Arztes berichtet:




> Ein aufschlußreicher Bericht eines Arztes zum Thema:
> Vor 7 Jahren hatte ich begonnen, Finasterid zur Behandlung des androgentrischen Haarausfalls einzunehmen. Die Wirksamkeit war gut. Ein Jahr später wurde ich 50, mein erster PSA-Wert war 3.48 ng/ml. Er kam mir - trotz des "Normalbereiches" von 0 - 4 - relativ hoch vor, so dass ich mich entschied, ihn nach einem halben Jahr zu wiederholen.
> Das war dann auch notwendig, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt Beschwerden hatte - häufiges Wasserlassen Tag und Nacht, Anzeichen einer Prostatitis. Nicht verwunderlich, dass der Wert - unter Finasterid! - dann auf 5.53 ng/ml erhöht war.
> Da ich selbst Arzt bin, wusste ich, dass eine Prostatitis diese Erhöhung sehr wohl allein erklären, doch die Möglichkeit eines gleichzeitig bestehenden Prostatakarzinoms erst durch eine Biopsie geklärt werden kann.
> Mit dem Zeitpunkt des erhöhten PSA-Wertes habe ich die Finasterid-Therapie sofort abgesetzt, da mir bekannt war, dass Finasterid höhere PSA-Werte kaschieren kann.
> Die allgemein empfohlene Verdoppelung des PSA-Wertes unter Finasterid halte ich indessen für eine Fehlempfehlung, da ganz offenkundig der PSA-senkende Effekt von der Zellzahl und -grösse der Prostata abhängt - also bei grossen Prostaten (wie unter Proscar) deutlicher, bei kleinen (wie bei mir) weniger.
> Die Biopsien wurden an einer norddeutschen Uniklinik vom Ordinarius selbst durchgeführt und waren fürchterlich dilettantisch - ich erhielt schriftlich die Mitteilung, dass ich kein Prostatakarzinom hätte. Dieses glaubte ich aber nicht und flog zur Wiederholung der Diagnostik in die USA, wo die ganze Prozedur knapp 1 Minute dauerte und bei 3 von 14 Biopsien ein Prostatakarzinom gefunden wurde.
> Zum Zeitpunkt der nachfolgenden Operation - und zwar VORHER -ABER 2 MONATE OHNE FINASTERID! - war der PSA auf 3.48 ng/ml zurückgegangen (antibiotische Behandlung der Prostatitis), unmittelbar nach OP dann auf 0. Das bedeutet, dass in meinem Fall sich die Prostatitis am wesentlichen an der PSA-Erhöhung beteiligt hatte, die tumorbedingte Komponente war wesentlich geringer. Ganz wichtig aber war, dass das Absetzen von Finasterid keine bedeutende Erhöhung des PSA-Wertes nach sich zog, wie ich aufgrund der o.b. Empfehlung ja angenommen hatte.


Alles Gute und Grüße
Hartmut

----------

